# Sticky  Vendor Rules



## Administrator

1. Any and all commercial posting on the forum requires vendor credentials to do so. This includes: A business name Usernames, business information in your Signatures and or Avatars, soliciting in private message, and any and all commercial posting in threads. Failure to sign up as a vendor prior to commercial posting will result in your post being deleted and your account being blocked and or banned until the proper credentials have been added to your account

2. Before posting on the forum as a vendor please ensure to have your vendor tag on your account. If you’re having trouble with your account set up please email us at [email protected]

3. Commercial posting is limited to either your personal vendor section or in the open vendor deals section of the vendor forum. If a member is looking for a product suggestion in the open forums it is acceptable to recommend a product that is relevant to the conversation but please keep it to a minimum and direct any subsequent conversation to private messages. Any vendor caught taking advantage of this rule will be subject to site infraction.

4. Vendors should be respectful of forum staff, members, and other vendors. If you have a conflict with a member, staff, or another vendor please send a private message to the site administrator.

5. All advertisements should include the price of the product and the dates the sale (if applicable) runs for.

6. Vendor and member with disputes over products, service, refunds, etc should try to keep discussion off the open forum. If you do have a dispute please try to keep it to private messages or off the forum.

7. Vendors are not permitted to use the member classified for advertising or selling products. These sections are intended for members to sell items they have, not for commercial posting.

8. Vendor group buys are permitted but should only be posted in the vendor’s personal sub section or in the vendor deals section.

9. Vendors who have purchased their own company specific section within the vendor section of the forum will have permission to moderate posts and threads in their own sections. This included editing posts, deleting posts, and deleting topics. This power is to be used to keep the section clean and organised and not for deleting negative feedback. Vendors caught deleting negative feedback can face an infraction up to and including being banned from the site.

10. Vendors will still be held to all regular forum rules, all violations of any site rules will be dealt with an infraction up to and including being banned from the site.

11. Please remember that this forum is shared by all and to respect the governing rules of the site. Please remember commercial posting is a privilege and must be kept to vendor specific sections, vendors are welcome to take part in regular conversations on the general forum so long as they are not commercial in nature.

If you`re a vendor on the forum and are encountering issues with your account or experience on the forum please contact us at [email protected] for support.


----------

